# How long for new plants to melt?



## newplant (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi.

I planted a tank (eco-complete) 5 days ago. I am told plants will melt upon transfer. As of now, I am not seeing much signs of melting except on crypts, which to me seems minor. 

Since this is the first tank i planted, I want to make sure plants are doing OK before I add more plants. How long does it take plants to get over their initial acclimation to being replanted? At this point am I even likely to see any melting


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

It can vary greatly, depending on the species, health at planting, and conditions in the tank. Under general good conditions, many plants do not melt at all.


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

"many plants to not melt at all" 

Yep, out of 23 species of plants in my newest tank, the dwarf onions melted immediately and then shot right back up from the bulbs. My dwarf sag took months to melt, but by then they had put out numerous healthy shoots. The rest did just fine in their new conditions.


----------



## rstampa (Mar 22, 2017)

newplant said:


> Hi.
> 
> I planted a tank (eco-complete) 5 days ago. I am told plants will melt upon transfer. As of now, I am not seeing much signs of melting except on crypts, which to me seems minor.
> 
> Since this is the first tank i planted, I want to make sure plants are doing OK before I add more plants. How long does it take plants to get over their initial acclimation to being replanted? At this point am I even likely to see any melting


Your really don't want your plants to melt. Most plants will start out looking healthy and will grow at first planting. However, if they don't get proper care like fertilizers, lighting and perhaps co2, they will wither and die off.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

rstampa said:


> Your really don't want your plants to melt. Most plants will start out looking healthy and will grow at first planting. However, if they don't get proper care like fertilizers, lighting and perhaps co2, they will wither and die off.


Most melting occurs when you plant plants that were grown in air. Those have to form new types of leaves to grow in water. Or, if the plants were grown in high light with lots of CO2, and you plant them in lower light with little or no additional CO2. Those also have to grow different type leaves. Crypts often melt just to irritate us - especially around April 1st.


----------

